# My FOTD with Interview/Purple-X and 15 Minutes!



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not sure if I like the lipstick.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Face:
- Prep + Prime Skin (MAC)
- Studio Fix NC25 (MAC)
- Studio Fix C40 (MAC)
- Studio Finish NW20 concealer (MAC)
- PortFolio (Lise Watier)
- Secret Brightening powder #1 (Laura Mercier)
- Porcelain Pink MSF (MAC)
- Shimpagne MSF (MAC)

Eyes:
- Bare Canvas paint (MAC)
- Shroom e/s (MAC)
- Mixing Medium (MAC)
- Interview e/s (MAC)
- Icon Eyes khol (MAC)
- Purple-X e/s (MAC)
- Fix' Mascara (Clarins)
- 2000 Calories mascara 'Rich Black' (Max Factor)
- Mystery e/s (MAC) for my brows

Lips:
- 15 Minutes lipstick (MAC)


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 25, 2006)

i think the lips are beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing wrong with it at all!!


----------



## varsana (Jul 25, 2006)

That looks beautiful. I love your skin and your eyes.


----------



## ette (Jul 25, 2006)

Gorgeous. What did you use mixing medium with?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Gorgeous. What did you use mixing medium with?_

 
Interview e/s!


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2006)

well i love the lipstick

youve made me realise im definatley getting it once the collection hits the uk


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 25, 2006)

I am really likeing that lipstick....


----------



## danabanayna (Jul 25, 2006)

I love it all!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the eyes and the lips, just not together.  I think if you wore them separately it would work better.


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if pink cabana lipstick and 15 minutes are pretty similar?


----------



## MelodyKat (Jul 25, 2006)

wow this look is beautiful! i have to do this at my counter.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_Does anyone know if pink cabana lipstick and 15 minutes are pretty similar?_

 
I have both, they aren't similar at all. Pink Cabana is a warm apricot pink with green shimmers.


----------



## B-Nasty (Jul 25, 2006)

This looks absolutely gorgeous on you!  Rock it out!


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the color of your skin the lip stick go's perectly with your skin color.


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful!  I'm not sure I'm like 15 Mins as an amplified creme, though...  but it looks good on you!  I agree with aziajs about using the eyes and lips separately... maybe cuz your shadow's sheer and the lips look really creamy?  It's definitely not bad though!


----------



## ette (Jul 25, 2006)

Oooh another question? What shade is your hair called? Do you have reddish highlights around the face? It looks so pretty and my base color is similar to yours and I need to break it up a little and I looove the color of your highlights!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 
_Beautiful! I'm not sure I'm like 15 Mins as an amplified creme, though... but it looks good on you! I agree with aziajs about using the eyes and lips separately... maybe cuz your shadow's sheer and the lips look really creamy? It's definitely not bad though!_

 
Hum.... maybe because the lipstick is cool toned and Interview e/s is warm toned?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_Oooh another question? What shade is your hair called? Do you have reddish highlights around the face? It looks so pretty and my base color is similar to yours and I need to break it up a little and I looove the color of your highlights!_

 
It's a mocha with caramel highlights, but you can't really see the highlights on the pic!


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Hum.... maybe because the lipstick is cool toned and Interview e/s is warm toned?_

 
I was wondering that too, but I'm not very good at discerning cool and warm tones, unless they're really obvious. =P


----------



## RobinG (Jul 26, 2006)

Amazing. Your a very pretty woman and your looks are priceless.


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jul 26, 2006)

I love the look on your eyes but I 'm not too crazy about the lipstick either,It doesnt go well.You look beautiful tho as with all your looks


----------



## simar (Jul 26, 2006)

that's very pretty, prettykitty. that lipstick is hot on you. i think the whole look looks awesome.


----------



## shells (Jul 26, 2006)

i lovvvvvve that l/s on you , it looks hot as!..i want to get it but my sister say that it wont look that good cos its ampflified creme. Is it really that bad, The colour is so pretty


----------



## M (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't think you could look bad in anything! I personally can't wear the amplified formulas, but I think it looks nice on you. And the eyes are beautiful as well.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shells* 
_i lovvvvvve that l/s on you , it looks hot as!..i want to get it but my sister say that it wont look that good cos its ampflified creme. Is it really that bad, The colour is so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Noooooooo I LOVE Amplified Creme lipsticks!! They are creamy, opaque and smooth.


----------



## Chloe2277 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think this looks great on you! I love the lip color with your skintone!


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Jul 26, 2006)

wow very beautiful love color combo


----------



## clementine (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi,

I adore your make-up and the combo (eyes+lips) is amazing.
The only e/s duo I wasn't impressed was interview/purple, but now I have to have it.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 26, 2006)

I love the lips ur hot


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 26, 2006)

i wanna get the lipstick now


----------



## nat9891 (Jul 26, 2006)

you're gorgeous! I love this look! I think the e/s and l/s look great together.  I'm so glad I ordered these two now!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Noooooooo I LOVE Amplified Creme lipsticks!! They are creamy, opaque and smooth._

 
same here! i love them!

i think that lipstick looks great on you but no with this eyes, like you said maybe it's cos the eyes look more warm while the lipstick is quite cool  

i'm thinking 15 Minutes would look amazing with a blue/black smokey eye with deep truth, black tied and almond icing as a highlight, gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 26, 2006)

your skin looks great, love the cheeks and the lipstick is so shiny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I really like the eyes and the lips, just not together.  I think if you wore them separately it would work better._

 
That's what I was gonna say. Individually they look great.


----------



## neotrad (Jul 26, 2006)

I absolutely love this look! Now I'm starting to want to get the Interview/Purple-X duo...umm, do you think if you didn't use Mixing Medium to apply Interview, the color would not have been as bright?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 26, 2006)

the lip color is so pretty


----------



## Joke (Jul 26, 2006)

love the l/s on you girl, think you look really pretty here (as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Hugs!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 
_I absolutely love this look! Now I'm starting to want to get the Interview/Purple-X duo...umm, do you think if you didn't use Mixing Medium to apply Interview, the color would not have been as bright?_

 
Nop, Interview is pretty sheer!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 26, 2006)

Love the lips.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 26, 2006)

Looks beautiful!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 
_same here! i love them!

i think that lipstick looks great on you but no with this eyes, like you said maybe it's cos the eyes look more warm while the lipstick is quite cool  

i'm thinking 15 Minutes would look amazing with a blue/black smokey eye with deep truth, black tied and almond icing as a highlight, gorgeous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I agree.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 27, 2006)

uh oh the lipstick! i love it, it looks just fine on you its really pretty.


----------



## runway (Jul 27, 2006)

you're gorgeous!


----------



## charismaticlime (Aug 6, 2006)

Love the eyes, but like many have said, I think the lipstick would be better suited towards a more cooler look.


----------



## ndn_chicka (Aug 7, 2006)

ur makeup always looks amazing....ur gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

the lipstick color is amazing.. it look so pale, but still rock!


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 7, 2006)

the eyeshadow is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizz (Aug 7, 2006)

do a tut please


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 7, 2006)

Love it! I get scared with those pastel l/s colors too, I  use whirl l/l or half-red l/l with it to add a hint of contrast and it works. Your beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it's gorgeous and the lipstick works with the look - you look very updated 'mod'.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 7, 2006)

i want that lisptick now


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 7, 2006)

So pretty!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow Your Make~up Is Brilliant And The Lipstick Looks Divine On You Girlie!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Noooooooo I LOVE Amplified Creme lipsticks!! They are creamy, opaque and smooth._

 
i NEED this lippie-saving up my B2Ms for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looks great on you.
Your FOTD is gorgeous as always-those eye colours look so great with your skintone...just stunning!!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 9, 2006)

very pretty I love the lipstick 
That is a must have


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks ladies!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizz* 
_do a tut please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww sorry, I don't have enough time!


----------



## User34 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow.. the look is beautiful


----------

